# Foglaro



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Not a typical bulk carrier.
Vessel was built as RAUTAS for Grangesberg Stockholm, taken over by Rederiaktiebolaget REX Stockholm and Rex in turn was taken over by SALEN.
Built 1944 DWT 12100 GRT 9125 13 knots laid up in UK 1977.

This photo I got on board in Rotterdam around 1962/1963 and still has some personal details written on the back:
completed 06.30 fuel 902 diesel 101 water 195 loading 08.30

So a typical morning doing my job on board a recent arrival.
You could call it a bulker or a cargoship.
Rex had a variety of tankers and cargo ships, mostly ending in ....o, or actually oe ("o" with a slash, Scandinavian).
Jan


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was a regular to the General Terminus ore quay in Glasgow in its early years along with other Grangesburg vessels.I have a shot of her in Salen colours taken in Glasgow in the mid 70s which I/ll look out and post.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Photo taken in Glasgow in 1974 by which time she was in Salen colours.


----------

